# Stevens 87B 22 simi-auto rifles...are they just junk?



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

I have 2 older model stevens 22 rifles..I cleaned them many times, took them apart cleaned lubed, removed the lube,spayed...ect...ect...tryied different ammo...still can't get more than about 3 rounds before they jam up..one even dumps the shells from the tube in the stock...are they just junk? tired of messing with them...got a new Henry Frontier model but cant seem to hit anything with it.....looking at a Ruger 10-22 are they dependable ? want a 22 rifle that will hit what I'am aiming at and not jam up? thanks for any help......


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Buy a Ruger 10/22 with a kazillion variations if you want a semi-auto, buy a Ruger American bolt-action if you want a bolt gun.
Both use the great Ruger rotary magazine that is very reliable, in 10 shot (flush fit) or Ruger extended magazines (25 or 50 rds).
Your Stevens .22's are obsolete and more than likely, worn-out. Just my opinion. I have 3 ruger .22's and love them all!


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

Went and looked at the 10-22...didn't like the sights..couldn't see them very well...price was a little more than I wanted to spend also....bought a blacked out Marlin...put about 50 rounds through it..no problems..very accurate..light weight...perfect...all I'am doing is shooting turtles anyway...


----------

